# BHL Enterprises



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I did a search and didn't come up with anything. I'm sure this is just another regional trolling CL. Anyone got a word on these guys?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

another new one...Never heard of them...
Ask if they have references....


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

After asking for a price list they said they haven't confirmed pricing in my area....


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

garylaps said:


> After asking for a price list they said they haven't confirmed pricing in my area....


LMAO.... they don't know because they're scratchin their butt, wonder why someone would ask them for a price list.


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

found a BHL Enterprises in Weaverville, NC...they have a FB page and a yellowpages ad; but no website. RedFlag #1 no website--a very basic webpage is very affordable.


----------



## repoman1985 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bhl enterprises dont pay dont work for them they owe me $2900.00 and now removed my login info and wont answer my calls or text he has lied to us from day one


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Another scumbag company


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BHL was getting multiple states from Sentinel on the HUD contract.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> BHL was getting multiple states from Sentinel on the HUD contract.


So they are subbing work that is already priced like crap?


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I got a price sheet from Sentinel as they wanted me to work, I Thought at the time that the 50 dollar wint was too low and declined being a vendor... So BHL is a sub for Sentinel? wow, this is getting crazy


----------

